# 'riods



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

My books listed several plants. Two plants came up in all of them... Witch Hazel and stone root.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know what mother nature supplies.
I just bought a bidet that mounts to the toilet seat.
It's cold water but that's not a big deal.
Best $45 I have spent in awhile.
Wife loves it and highly recommends it for anyone that suffers from hemorrhoids.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Check out: www.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witch-hazel


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

First and most important here, my prayers to anyone with this medical condition and second is time to start avoiding it by fallowing simple rules like stop straining during bowel movements, sitting for long periods of time on the toilet (many like to read the news on the toilet), chronic diarrhea or constipation (lack of a proper diet), obesity, anal intercourse, so very important here, eat plenty of apples or prunes, cereals, flax seeds and drink plenty of fluids..My dear neighbor suffered from that condition, actually it started on a fishing trip with his rear end soak in salted sea water I never seen a man cry so much, so before surgery he had several home remedies like he use topical treatments, soak regularly in a warm bath or sits bath, kept the anal area clean, wipe his butt with wet paper, and plenty of cold packs till finally the dreaded day came, I know because I took his ass to the hospital ,so my dear friends in the event of a shtf situation and hemorrhoids just pray and pray some more and just hope that you have plenty of cold beers in the solar power fridge.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Coconut oil and like readytogo said, avoid the extremes using a good diet and lots of fluids. I imagine getting enough water will lead to troubles down under for many during a long SHTF event.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Something totally foreign to the US. “Kiegel” a European health term (Scandinavian actually)… Long, long story short. Prescribed by many… Squat… meaning do you business naturally as if in the woods.

It does away with many modern problems for men and women. Including ‘roids… 

There are (believe it or not) many websites with statistical data… which is why there are many public restrooms in Europe that have foot pads and a porcelain hole but no seat (you provide that lol). I remember when I first walked into a “coed public restroom” in Europe 3 decades ago. I didn’t have a lot of choices or a lot of time. A lady came in (thankfully) and demonstrated how all this worked. I pretended to wash my hands….

As funny as this post may sound…  I’m not joking. Do a little research if this topic concerns you.

Squatting naturally does away with ‘roids… and has many other health benefits.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Believe it or not "Vicks Vapo Rub" is very useful in the treatment of 'roids. It's a little warm at first but pain and itch are quickly relieved.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Young men go to the gym and get 'roid rages. Older men just get raging 'roids...

I use the sitz bath, as hot of water as one can stand, by shower, shower hose or dabble with a wet rag or sponge.

Witch hazel on a sponge or cotton swab, tucks, Prep H with witch hazel.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't heard anyone mention alcohol as a cause for digestive and hemorrhoid problems. Consumption of too much alcohol kills the helpful bacteria in the intestine and the food doesn't break down to allow a easy bowl movement. Supplements can be taken to replace the enzyme and bacteria, One of them is called Probiotic.

Properly digested food is much easier to pass. 

When 90 and 100 year old people are interviewed and asked what do they eat, almost every one says that they eat whatever they what, some mention plenty of lard, some say butter. What is common in their statements is that they get some grease in their diets. Grease is essential to the intestines to help break down the food. Most modern diets don't have much grease like from fat.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Was listening to our local AM radio station that has alternative docs on all day, someone called in and he said to rub olive oil on a piece of garlic and insert??


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Was listening to our local AM radio station that has alternative docs on all day, someone called in and he said to rub olive oil on a piece of garlic and insert??


Maybe he thought it was a cooking show?


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I will gladly coat a clove of garlic with olive oil and shove in my pie-hole but, I am not shoving it in my butt-hole!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Birch bark tea works wonders. Just take the first layer of flesh under the bark from the tree, steep well and drink several times a day, every day for as long as you like. NEVER force a movement and check your diet big time for anything that will irritate. Being sedentary is a big no no (long haul drivers can have a hard time with this issue).


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Posture has a lot to do with it. The hips should be lower than the knees for a more natural movement.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know how to fix 'em and I don't know why they're not called asteroids


----------

